# Woman sets herself on fire at mall



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local-beat/Woman-Sets-Herself-On-Fire-at-Mall-53166242.html


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Remember, 
Only you can prevent mall fires. 

Really though, ... that is bad. One could only imagine the stench from that. I work in healthcare and I can tell you I have dealt with burn victims and it is not a pretty sight or smell to behold.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Of all the ways to do yourself in, burning would be at the bottom of my list. I wonder what she had against the mall.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's just horrible, why anyone would set themselves on fire and not even scream....i had 2nd degree burns a couple years ago and i was in tears! how could she not even make a sound?


----------

